# Polymer Clay Betta



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Made a polymer clay betta! It has a hole at the top to be made into a necklace.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Very beautiful. Reminds me of lapidary projects my brother used to do in high school.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Btw idk if that's how u spell lapidary or not...


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you! I might commission these sometime. I just want to think about doing other tail types before I do haha.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah definitely do


----------

